# Killer deal?



## Balloonoob (Mar 6, 2019)

I found this ad today on my local Craigslist.  Although it is a girl's bike and likely '' restored '' this looks like a great deal with some great parts attached.  Is this a skiptooth bike? It's hard to tell based on the picture.  Don't walk.... Run? https://denver.craigslist.org/bik/d/denver-1953-huffman-tank-cruiser/6833654535.html


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 6, 2019)

I mean other than the seat it looks pretty darn similar to this one that I found by Google. http://classiccycleus.com/home/1953-huffy-cruiser/


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 6, 2019)

It doesn't have the same arched fender brace as it does on the front but appears to have the right rear  rack. Obviously a different light on this one.  Based on the Googled bike there would not have been a skiptooth but would have had rear drop outs.  This would be considered balloon tire and not a middleweight correct? Looks like it may even have the original grips.


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 6, 2019)

And oh yeah... What is this lady worth?


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 6, 2019)

I'd do 50 bucks just to meet the seller.  lol
************************************************
Awesome 1953 American made Huffy Convertible ladies beach cruiser with tank horn, head light and bell. Light and bell are working now. Tank needs cleaning inside and 2 new D batteries but will work. I have heard the tank horn work. Rides good. It was made by Huffman. The same maker of Huffman Dayton bikes! In fact even the guy from American Pickers says "Huffy replaced the Daytons". It's true. 1953 is First year of Huffy only. After 1952 no more Dayton's, Roll fast, or JC Higgins were made by Huffman. And Huffy don't have the best reputation in the bike world but the older ones are the best ones. These parts are interchangeable to Dayton's. I see some people selling this bikes parts as Dayton parts. It's as nice as a Dayton. The fork is better built than alot of Daytons. Most parts for both came off the same lines. This has to be worth a ton more than I'm excepting. I will take no less than $50.00. this is priced to sell fast. Even with snow on the ground. $50.00 Firm!! No offers.No trades! I have came down alot on the price. Can't take less. Price will increase again as weather improves. Strike while the iron is hot!! Carpe diem! I have a good track record of removing my ads promptly when sold!! Still posted?? STILL available!! Must pick up in Thornton, Northglenn
I'm just trying to find this nice bike a good home. I don't ride it because I am not a lady. Ride it. Restore it. Part it out. whatever. First person to bring me $50.00 owns this very ridable gem. Again PRICED BEYOND FAIR!!!!! SO PRICED FIRM!!! YOU ARE NO EXCEPTION TO THIS PRICE!!! WHAT YOU WANT TO PAY IS NEITHER HERE NOR THERE!!! ITS $50.00 AND THATS THE BOTTOM DOLLAR ON IT! PEOPLE SELL THIS BIKES PARTS FOR HUNDREDS OF DOLLARS. SO ITS $50.00 AND IF YOU DONT HAVE $50.00 DONT HARASS ME WITH WITH YOUR CRAPPY OFFERS. YOU ARE NOT A PIONEER. YOUR NOT THE FIRST TO ACT THIS WAY TOWARD ME! THE WORLD DONT REVOLVE AROUND YOU! YOU REVOLVE WITH IT! CRAIGSLIST DON'T OWE YOU ANYTHING YOU CANT RIGHTFULLY PAY FOR AND I DONT EITHER! KEEP ALL THAT IN MIND. WHEN YOU LOWBALL SOMEONE WITH A FAIR PRICE ITS LIKE SOLICITING A HOUSE WITH A SIGN THAT SAYS "No soliciting,no handbills,no flyers,etc" just to bother someone. If you act this way you are just playing games with yourself and no one else is playing!! Basically your just playing with yourself and getting nowhere Fast!!!! $50.00 or just leave me alone! This all had to be said after the lady lowballing me this morning. Even after all this ad says. Don't be ignorant. Don't be redundant. If you are too much of an idiot too see the value in this bike that's your personal problem that will not get you anymore of a discount. It's been discounted so much I can puke! And since it's so cheap already it's impossible to imagine finding it any cheaper anywhere else. Look it up on Ebay. Just Be realistic. Thanks.


----------



## bike (Mar 6, 2019)

Classic!


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 6, 2019)

Yeah it sounds like someone gave him a hard time. Value?


----------



## Sven (Mar 7, 2019)

Id give him $55. $50 for the bike and $5 for the laugh.


----------



## bikemonkey (Mar 7, 2019)

_$50.00 or just leave me alone! This all had to be said after the lady lowballing me this morning. Even after all this ad says. Don't be ignorant. Don't be redundant. If you are too much of an idiot too see the value in this bike that's your personal problem that will not get you anymore of a discount. It's been discounted so much I can puke! And since it's so cheap already it's impossible to imagine finding it any cheaper anywhere else. Look it up on Ebay. Just Be realistic. Thanks._


----------



## Jay81 (Mar 7, 2019)

After dealing with a number of people from craigslist, I feel his pain.


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 7, 2019)

Well I'm on the fence with this one. I guess I will save my money for something I'm more sure of. I don't usually find girls bikes this old in this good shape fo 50 bucks but I would almost feel bad stripping this lady for parts.....maybe let someone else have it and hopefully they keep it complete for their wife or daughter. Even though she does have some good parts i would want a parts bike with skiptooth drive train. If this was a stupid good deal then I might just hop right up and get it but this sounds like a situation where the bike is old rare but not really all that collectable / desirable. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Boris (Mar 7, 2019)

I'd see if maybe he'd take less.


----------



## vincev (Mar 7, 2019)

Bad paint job and wrong parts.I would offer less. Some parts worth keeping and if tires are good it would be worth asking price.


----------



## Boris (Mar 7, 2019)

vincev said:


> Bad paint job and wrong parts.I would offer less. Some parts worth keeping and if tires are good it would be worth asking price.



I'd offer less than Vince!


----------



## vincev (Mar 7, 2019)

Boris said:


> I'd offer less than Vince!



Back stabber !


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 7, 2019)

Hahaha so you're saying i should offer less? ☺️ : -) thx.


----------

